# Binding Insert ripped from Board



## Whyte Steel (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi there,

Im looking for some advice or tips on how to replace a binding insert.
I was packing up to leave the slopes last year, mine and my girlfriends boards, boots, and bindings were all going into my bag. So to make room we had to take off our bindings i was unscrewing my bindings one of the binding inserts began to spin with the screw. I tried applying upward pressure by pulling the binding up as i turned the screw,hoping the insert would catch enough grip to let the screw unwind, it didn't work, instead the insert ripped from the board.

Now what i have is an insert with a hexagon shaped base plate approx 15mm in diameter, and a crack in the board running approx 5cm in both directions from the ripped out hole, the crack runs sightly passed the next insert as well. I understand inserts are built into boards during the construction of the board and there properly isn't going to be a quick fix for this one but id appreciate any help or advice .Thank you.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Whyte Steel said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Im looking for some advice or tips on how to replace a binding insert.
> I was packing up to leave the slopes last year, mine and my girlfriends boards, boots, and bindings were all going into my bag. So to make room we had to take off our bindings i was unscrewing my bindings one of the binding inserts began to spin with the screw. I tried applying upward pressure by pulling the binding up as i turned the screw,hoping the insert would catch enough grip to let the screw unwind, it didn't work, instead the insert ripped from the board.
> ...


Going to need a new board.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

bksdds said:


> Going to need a new board.


Yeah, that one is screwed!!!!!


----------



## Whyte Steel (Jun 5, 2016)

Some how im not convinced,

There are a lot of clever people out there using out there using a lot of clever technology.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

It may be fixable but the fix will never be as strong as before. Since they are your connection to the board, failure during riding could be dangerous. Why take that risk?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I'd seal the ripped hole with elpoxy so no water collects in there and forget abt that insert; ride with 3 inserts attached. You may be able to find a 3d plate which fits your binding (e.g. Burton, Nidecker had 3d plates) as the distribution of these 3d holes may distribute the force which impacts on each insert better than a 4hole plate.


----------



## mattymo (May 24, 2016)

How old is the board? Might have a case for this to be covered if still in the warranty period.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree that a diy fix to continue using the damaged insert position is a risky, potentially dangerous option! 



neni said:


> I'd seal the ripped hole with elpoxy so no water collects in there and forget abt that insert; ride with 3 inserts attached. You may be able to find a 3d plate which fits your binding (e.g. Burton, Nidecker had 3d plates) as the distribution of these 3d holes may distribute the force which impacts on each insert better than a 4hole plate.


...another option would be to seal up the hole created by the missing insert and simply open or close your stance width by one notch. I've ridden my boards after changing my stance width slightly without causing any performance problems. (...as long as the change does not take my stance to a "too wide, ortoo narrow" position!)

Of course a warranty return would be the ideal fix if possible! :dunno:
Good luck!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

If you really dont want a new board seal it up with epoxy and go wide or narrower on your stance. I think most people (not including on here) don't go through the bother of finding their ideal anyway so you ha e a 50/50 shot it'll be better for you. And after a day you'll be used to it anyway. 

Or don't be a cheap skate and buy a new board, you want one anyway


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

seal it and just ride with 3 screws


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

I'd just get a new board. A mate of mines did thsi the other season, we were driopping and not very large ridge, he went big off the top into the bowl and landed hard, when he sat up he was looking at his binding still attached to his boot but the board flopping around. It was a SIMS board and they have those canted footbeds, we reckon the flex from the drop popped the canted beds out and along came the binding with it. It was a pretty long walk out back to resort for my bud that day!!


----------



## Whyte Steel (Jun 5, 2016)

neni said:


> I'd seal the ripped hole with elpoxy so no water collects in there and forget abt that insert; ride with 3 inserts attached. You may be able to find a 3d plate which fits your binding (e.g. Burton, Nidecker had 3d plates) as the distribution of these 3d holes may distribute the force which impacts on each insert better than a 4hole plate.


Thanks,
thats a good idea , i have an old set of 3 hole plates just tried them now, they are a little bit narrow, the pattren on the board is a 4x4, inserts being 40mm apart in each direction, the holes on the plate is coming in at 37mm, ill try to find some spares and let you know how i go. Cheers


----------



## Whyte Steel (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks for the feed back.

I would like to clarify i already have a new board, 

This is a project to fix an old board.
If it fails it fails.. but ill give it a go..


----------



## Whyte Steel (Jun 5, 2016)

f00bar said:


> If you really dont want a new board seal it up with epoxy and go wide or narrower on your stance. I think most people (not including on here) don't go through the bother of finding their ideal anyway so you ha e a 50/50 shot it'll be better for you. And after a day you'll be used to it anyway.
> 
> Or don't be a cheap skate and buy a new board, you want one anyway


and to f00bar oh i wish i knew as much as you about 50/50 and wide stance, " it will be better for me" oh i didn't know that about myself.. and ill "get used to it after a day' i didn't know that about myself either. Oh im such a cheap skate. Please teach me oh wise one.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> seal it and just ride with 3 screws



Exactly what I'd do, snowboards are essentially disposable gear, you can't expect them to last forever and why would you?


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

You buy a t bolt and put it on through the base. Or spend money on inserts and a proper still bit. Here r inserts from tognar 
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160606/49b56789aacb51f151ca0f71a4508fa0.jpg[/IMG ]

I'd be more concerned with that crack if it's running through the and to the other insert it will just get worse with the pressure the binding will put on it. Best bet is to move the bindings to a different set of holes. If there are none you can put in 4 new inserts . I'd probably get a new board though. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

This thread could use some yoga pants right about now.


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

Whyte Steel said:


> Thanks for the feed back.
> 
> I would like to clarify i already have a new board,
> 
> ...


ahhh....in that case, get the epoxy out and give it a go.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Get a forstner bit, i think 3/4, or whatever the diameter of your t nut, drill the hole(just wide enough for the t nut to slide in snug), coat the hole in sparurethane before to waterproof it. Then plug the hole with the t nut and use two part marine epoxy (west systems g flex) fill the hole and sand it flat.


----------

